# Changing motorhome to Euramobil 770HS



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Due to our new addition to our family (little boy 9 weeks old), we are trading in our Hymer S700G for a Euramobil 770HS.

The main reason for changing is the interior layout of the Euramobil suits us better with the new baby. We are picking it up tomorrow.

I am just after thoughts/comments on this model. What we have seen of it, it looks as well built as our Hymer.

Jason


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont have that paticular model. I would say the build quality is excellent. Not sure where you got it from but I got mine from Oaktree and while they like to have the hardcore sales technique, which in my eye is never a good thing, they have generally been OK. Although a little slow in ordering parts.
If you are going anywhere for servicing RDH Services are highly recommended.

Also if you need anything from Euramobil their customer service department is excellent.


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

Very happy with my Eura Mobil so far . I got it from Oaktree as well and agree with comments of previous post . Hope you enjoy your new acquisition . What did go wrong is the ducato bit , alternator and battery failure but both fixed under warranty by our local fiat commercial vehicle people .


----------

